# Want Motherboard For AMD FX-6300/6100



## shivang330 (Aug 20, 2013)

*I have decided to buy a new CPU,My Spec is below:

1. Cooler Master K350 Gaming Cabinet
2. AMD 3.3 GHz AM3+ FX6100 Processor
3. Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM
4. Gainward NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 1 GB GDDR5
5. WD Caviar Green 1 TB Desktop Internal Hard Drive
6. Corsair VS Series VS450 450W High Performance Power Supply 
7. Deepcool 120mm Transparent Blue LED Fan
8. Samsung 24X DVD RW Sata Black


but i'm confused to choose Right Motherboard.

I need :

SATA port(s) 6Gb/s 
SATA 6Gb/s connector(s)
2 x USB 3.0
1 x USB 3.0 header
 This Ports in the motherboard.

Note:Motherbaord that supports AMD FX PROCESSORS Scoket type AM3+.

Budget For Motherboard:6000/- to 7000/-(INR)*


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 20, 2013)

Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0 available for 7100.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 20, 2013)

1st of all, FX-6100 is replaced by FX-6300 which is based on Piledriver architecture, successor of Bulldozer architecture (FX-6100 is BD) and offer better performance and less power consumption. So get FX-6300 @ 7.35K
2ndly, VS450 is not a good PSU. Get Antec VP450 @ 2.7K
3rd point is the choice of GPU. Currently GTX 650 is available at 8k+ price range and HD 7770 is a better choice on that range.

For motherboard, Harshil has suggested you the best motherboard at your budget.


----------



## gautam21ghosh (Aug 20, 2013)

consider this one ASRock 970 Extreme3 Motherboard


----------



## shivang330 (Aug 20, 2013)

Cilus you need to see this GTX 650 vs HD 7770
both are looks similars ..! i think GTX 650 is better than AMD READON HD 7770.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Aug 20, 2013)

Don't go with that site. Check out reviews.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 20, 2013)

GTX 650 is equivalent to a HD 7750 at max and it is basically an overclocked GT 640 but priced like a HD 7770. Check some reviews in sites like Tomshardware, Anandtech etc.


----------

